# South Park's Guitar Hero episode



## Vince (Nov 9, 2007)

The ending..... my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Naren (Nov 9, 2007)

I wish I could see this episode. I've only seen clips of it (Like, "You... Are... FAGS!!" ".... Is that it...?"), but it looked pretty funny.


----------



## forelander (Nov 9, 2007)

Naren said:


> I wish I could see this episode. I've only seen clips of it (Like, "You... Are... FAGS!!" ".... Is that it...?"), but it looked pretty funny.



There's a million ways to see it, not to mention websites that you can stream every episode ever from.

Not sure I can link to such sites on here, but if you search south park on google I'm sure you'll find one of them.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 9, 2007)

Best episode this season, IMO. It was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 9, 2007)

Real guitars are for old dudes


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 9, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> Real guitars are for old dudes



Yes they are! I have never played "Guitar Hero" ever, ande I don't fully grasp the concept. From what I can tell, it's kinda like that dance arcade game for the fingers. It was still funny!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 9, 2007)

forelander said:


> There's a million ways to see it.



I'd still be nice to have a link here. Some of us are lazy


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, it was the best episode I've seen in a long time.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Nov 9, 2007)

True Story:

While searching for a band I started to jam with this one guy off CL. So we decided to learn songs and jam up over the weekend. After spending the entire week practicing solos and riffs I went over on Saturday. And what do I see ...

The dude has this "Guitar Hero" thingy and is playing a Metallica song. I looked on while I hooked my 7 string to the amp and he's saying "Dude, this is Awesome, lookit me play". And for whatever reason I was thinking, "dude, you have REAL guitars right the *bleep* right here. Why the hell are you playing with a plastic bat with 5 buttons on it ?".

As it turns out he spent more time playing the video game than playing the real thing. Weird  

I never saw the fascination with that. Its just really glorified TYPING in my book .... and maybe I'm just too old.

* In the episode:: Love the part when that dude plays Guitar Hero acoustically


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 9, 2007)

rahul_mukerji said:


> I'm just too old.


  me also 



rahul_mukerji said:


> * In the episode:: Love the part when that dude plays Guitar Hero acoustically


 that and Heroin Hero - classic


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 9, 2007)

DslDwg said:


> that and Heroin Hero - classic



"Come on! Get me! You're almost there!"


----------



## forelander (Nov 9, 2007)

South Park X | Watch Episode Downloads


----------



## Volsung (Nov 10, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> "Come on! Get me! You're almost there!"



(tsst)...Shoot up some more and catch me...(tsst)

  

The whole episode was superb.


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2007)

forelander said:


> South Park X | Watch Episode Downloads



Thanks. I was waiting for that.

That episode was hilarious.  And it pretty much covered every single one of my opinions about the game. It really doesn't make any sense to think you're so awesome at guitar just because you did well on Guitar Hero and then not be impressed at all when someone can play the song perfectly on a real guitar. I like how South Park just took the Guitar Hero-fan's ideas to the extreme with that. 

The whole "acoustic" park. click click click click click "Hey, I love this song." (clap clap clap)

"Have you been playing Heroin Hero?!" "Just a little." "No one plays Heroin Hero 'just a little.' You know you never catch the dragon!"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never played Guitar Hero. Never had any interest, either. Seeing as I can play the real thing.


----------



## Vince (Nov 10, 2007)

Naren, TDW.... EXACTLY


----------



## the.godfather (Nov 11, 2007)

Absolutely hilarious episode, I laughed my ass off! 

"Congratulations! 1,000,000 points on Guitar Hero! You....Are....FAGS!"


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 11, 2007)

I totally agree with Naren, TDW, and Vince. 

Though, I did learn that playing guitar hero can help build up dexterity, though, spending the same amount of time actually playing a real guitar would do the same.

The game is kind of fun to rock out with at parties when you are a little too bombed to even play the song in the first place.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 11, 2007)

Guitar Hero is the kareoke of the guitar world. It's fun, but some people take it way too seriously.


----------



## charles22880 (Nov 16, 2007)

i cant really say anything that hasnt been already said here about the brilliance of the episode on this forum but guitar hero is ok for about an hour and any time spent after that it gets old really quick, only time when i play it is if im walking around at wal-mart looking for something to buy at 1 in the morning.


----------

